# UK MMA Watch



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

*UK + Ireland MMA Watch*

UK + Ireland MMA Watch

I've used Fightmatrix.com, Sherdog.com and Twitter to compile this data. Fighters who are *Highlighted* are UK+I fighters currently listed in the global top-500 ranking or are otherwise notable.

Completed fights:



16-Apr-14 - *Michael Bisping (24-5)* - UFC (vs. Tim Kennedy, 17-4) - *LOSS (DECISION)*
18-Apr-14 – *Phil Harris (22-12)* – CWFC (vs. Kurban Gadzhiev, 6-0) - *CANCELLED*
18-Apr-14 - *Jack Mason (26-13)* - CWFC (vs. Patrick Vallee, 10-5) - *WIN (DECISION)*
18-Apr-14 - *Michael Johnson (9-6)* - CWFC (vs. Tahar Hadbi, 9-5) - *LOSS (DECISION)*
18-Apr-14 – *Arnold Allen (6-0)* – CWFC (vs. Tobias Huber, 5-4) - *WIN (TKO)*
18-Apr-14 - *Brian Moore (7-3)* - CWFC (vs. Marat Pekov, 11-5) - *LOSS (TKO)*
20-Apr-14 - *James Doolin (17-9)* - Scottish FC (vs. Artemij Sienkov, 15-11) - *CANCELLED*
01-May-14 - *Henry Fadipe (7-7)* - EFC Africa (vs. Dino Bagattin,10-3) - *WIN (KO)*
02-May-14 - *James McSweeney (12-11)* - ONE FC (vs. Chris Lokteff, 12-1) - *WIN (KO)*
02-May-14 - *Liam McGeary (6-0)* - Bellator (vs. Mike Muccitelli, 6-0) - *WIN (KO)*
03-May-14 - *Jim Wallhead (25-8)* - CWFC *(vs. Danny Roberts, 10-1)* - *DANNY ROBERTS WIN (KO)*
03-May-14 - *Che Mills (15-7)* - CWFC *(vs. Leeroy Barnes, 12-13)* - *CHE MILLS WIN (SUB)*
03-May-14 - *Ronnie Mann (23-6)* - CWFC (vs. Marcelo Costa, 8-2) - *LOSS (SUB)*
03-May-14 - *Matt Inman (13-5)* - CWFC (vs. Mauro Chimento Jr, 15-10) - *LOSS (TKO)*
09-May-14 - *Stuart Austin (7-0)* - Bellator (vs. Craig Hudson, 4-3) - *WIN (SUB)*
17-May-14 - *Michael Page (5-0)* - Bellator (vs. Ricky Rainey, 7-2) - *WIN (KO)*
17-May-14 - *Oli Thompson (12-6)* - KSW (vs. Mariusz Puzianowski, 6-3) - *LOSS (DECISION)*
17-May-14 - *Jefferson George (4-2)* – KSW (vs. Mateusz Gamrot, 5-0) - *LOSS (DECISION)*
24-May-14 - *Danny Mitchell (14-5)* - UFC (vs. Jingliang Li, 8-2) - *CANCELLED*
24-May-14 - *James Mulheron (5-0)* - M4TC *(vs. Neil Wain, 13-3)* - *JAMES MULHERON WIN (DECISION)*
24-May-14 - *Martin Delaney (8-0)* - M4TC *(vs. Kyle Redfearn, 6-5)* - *CANCELLED*
24-May-14 - *Icebox Okunnu (5-0)* - M4TC (vs. Mark Platts, 10-10) - *CANCELLED*
24-May-14 - *Alan Johnston (6-2)* - M4TC *(vs. Craig Turner, 6-0)* - *DRAW*
24-May-14 - *Tim Radcliffe (14-4)* – Fusion FC (vs. Stu Barrs, 6-8) - *CANCELLED*
30-May-14 - *Eddie Ng (7-1)* - ONE FC (vs. Vincent Latoel, 14-14) - *LOSS (KO)*
31-May-14 - *Luke Barnatt (8-0)* - UFC (vs. Sean Strickland, 14-0) - *LOSS (DECISION)*
31-May-14 - *Andy Ogle (9-4)* – UFC (vs. Maximo Blanco, 9-6) - *LOSS (DECISION)*
31-May-14 - *Vaughan Lee (14-9)* - UFC (vs. Iuri Alcantara, 29-5) - *LOSS (TKO)*
06-Jun-14 - *James Thompson (19-14)* - Bellator (vs. Eric Prindle, 8-5) - *WIN (TKO)*
07-Jun-14 - *Brad Wheeler (11-9)* - CWFC (vs. Jason Cooledge, 10-6) - *WIN (TKO)*
07-Jun-14 - *Scott Askham (11-0)* - BAMMA *(vs. Max Nunes, 13-1)* - *SCOTT ASKHAM WIN (TKO)*
07-Jun-14 - *Ashleigh Grimshaw (15-8)* - BAMMA (vs. Dragan Pesic, 3-1) - *WIN (SUB)*
07-Jun-14 - *Alex Montagnani (6-1)* - BAMMA (vs. Tim Menzies, 2-0) - *WIN (KO)*
07-Jun-14 - *Ed Arthur (3-0)* - BAMMA (vs. Michael Cutting, 4-2) - *WIN (SUB)*
07-Jun-14 - *Curt Warburton (13-4)* – CWFC *(vs. Steven Ray, 12-5)* - *STEVEN RAY WIN (DECISION)*
07-Jun-14 - *Jack Marshman (14-5)* - CWFC *(vs. Bola Omoyele, 7-2)* - *JACK MARSHMAN WIN (SUB)*
07-Jun-14 - *Jack Mason (27-13)* - CWFC (vs. Bruno Carvalho, 15-8) - *WIN (DECISION)*
07-Jun-14 - *Jake Bostwick (14-8)* - CWFC (vs. Simeon Thoresen, 17-4) - *WIN (DECISION)*
07-Jun-14 - *Nadi Narimani (7-1)* - CWFC *(vs. Liam James, 8-6)* - *CANCELLED*
07-Jun-14 - *Rosie Sexton (13-4)* - CWFC (vs. Joanna Jedrzejczyk, 5-0) - *LOSS (TKO)*
07-Jun-14 - *Arnold Allen (7-0)* - CWFC (vs. Marcin Wrzosek, 7-2) - *LOSS (DECISION)*
07-Jun-14 - *Ross Pearson (15-6)* - UFC (vs. Diego Sanchez, 24-7) - *LOSS (DECISION)*
21-Jun-14 - *Martin Stapleton (12-3)* - FCC (vs. Stanislav Enchev, 5-7) - *WIN (SUB)*
28-Jun-14 - *Ian Entwhistle (8-1)* - UFC (vs. Dan Hooker, 10-4) - *LOSS (TKO)*
28-Jun-14 - *Jack Grant (6-1)* - Caged Steel (vs. Georgi Stoyanov, 18-4) - *WIN (SUB)*
11-Jul-14 - *Chi Lewis Parry (5-0)* - ONE FC (vs. Alain Ngalani, 1-1) - *WIN (KO)*
11-Jul-14 - *John Cullen (17-9)* - IFP (vs. Isidro Sanchez, 0-1) - *WIN (SUB)*
19-Jul-14 - *Conor McGregor (14-2)* - UFC (vs. Diego Brandao, 18-9) - *WIN (TKO)*
19-Jul-14 - *Brad Pickett (24-8)* - UFC (vs. Ian McCall, 12-4) - *LOSS (DECISION)*
19-Jul-14 - *Norman Parke (19-2)* - UFC (vs. Naoyuki Kotani, 33-10) - *WIN (TKO)*
19-Jul-14 - *Phil Harris (22-12)* - UFC *(vs. Neil Seery, 13-10)* - *NEIL SEERY WIN (DECISION)*
19-Jul-14 - *Cathal Pendred (13-2)* - UFC (vs. Mike King, 5-0) - *WIN (SUB)*
19-Jul-14 - *Paddy Holohan (9-0)* - UFC (vs. Josh Sampo, 11-3) - *WIN (SUB)*
25-Jul-14 - *Liam McGeary (7-0)* - Bellator (vs. Egidijus Valavicius, 27-10) - WIN
25-Jul-14 - *Linton Vassell (13-3)* - Bellator (vs. Virgil Zwicker, 12-3) - WIN
02-Aug-14 - *Lee Chadwick (19-10)* - BAMMA (vs. Ion Pascu, 8-5) - LOSS
02-Aug-14 - *Pietro Menga (11-0)* - BAMMA (vs. Steve McCombe, 20-22) - WIN
02-Aug-14 - *Jody Collins (7-2)* - BAMMA (vs. Rany Saadeh, 6-1) - LOSS
07-Aug-14 - *Henry Fadipe (8-7)* - EFC Africa (vs. Adam Speechly, 6-4) - LOSS







August:

16-Aug-14 - *Ross Pearson (15-7)* - UF (vs. Abel Trujillo, 12-5)
16-Aug-14 - *Tom Watson (16-7)* - UFC (vs. Sam Alvey, 22-5)
16-Aug-14 - *Joseph Duffy (10-1)* - CWFC (vs. Damien Lapilus, 9-3)
16-Aug-14 - *Andrew Fisher (12-6)* - CWFC (Artem Lobov, 9-10)
16-Aug-14 - *Jake Bostwick (15-8)* - CWFC *(vs. Philip Mulpeter, 7-4)*
16-Aug-14 - *Paul Redmond (9-4)* - CWFC *(vs. Micky Doyle, 8-3)*
16-Aug-14 - *Karl Moore (4-0)* - CWFC (vs. Lloyd Clarkson, 8-7)
23-Aug-14 - *Michael Bisping (24-6)* - UFC (vs. Cung Le, 9-2)
23-Aug-14 - *James Mulheron (7-0)* - M4TC *(vs. Mark Godbeer, 8-2)*
29-Aug-14 - *Christian Holley (10-0)* - ONE FC (Roger Huerta, 21-7)



September:

06-Sep-14 - *Dayman Lake (4-3)* - UCMMA (vs. Michael Piszczek, 1-1)
13-Sep-14 - *Paul Daley (34-13)* - BAMMA (vs. Igor Fernandes, 18-6)
13-Sep-14 - *Ashley Grimshaw (16-8)* - BAMMA (vs. Tom DuQuesnoy, 9-1)
13-Sep-14 - *Leon Edwards (7-1)* - BAMMA *(vs. Shaun Taylor, 7-0)*
13-Sep-14 - *Che Mills (16-7)* - CWFC *(vs. Jack Marshman, 15-5)*


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

The Jack Marshman fight won't happen for two reasons 1. He's contracted to Cage Warriors And 2. OMMAC has ceased operations until further notice.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm going to make a rival thread.

*Scottish MMA Watch*
...
...
...
Is Robert Whiteford fighting yet?
...
...
...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm going to make a rival thread.
> 
> *Scottish MMA Watch*
> ...
> ...


Martin Delaney, Steven Ray and Alan Johnston are all Scots mate, the first two are potential UFC fighters if all goes well for them.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Updated more fights such as the UFC Dublin fights and have archived a load of fights that have taken place in May so far, they can be seen in the spoiler at the top of the original post. Does anybody read this or should I abandon?

:confused02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good work Gazh I read this!

Looking down the list I certainly think there is room for optimism. Michael Page and Liam McGeary are looking very good in Bellator. and i wouldn't be surprised at all if the winner of Ryan Scope/Walter Gahadza got a call from the UFC.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Good work Gazh I read this!
> 
> Looking down the list I certainly think there is room for optimism. Michael Page and Liam McGeary are looking very good in Bellator. and i wouldn't be surprised at all if the winner of Ryan Scope/Walter Gahadza got a call from the UFC.


Nice one!

I'm off on holiday today so I won't be updating upcoming fights for a week or so, when I'm back I'll crack on with that.

Other good fighters to watch out for:

James Mulheron (5-0), Heavyweight fighter who recently beat UK veteran Stav Economou in his last fight, could see him in the UFC if all goes well in his next couple of fights, not sure if he'd do anything significant though. Fighting style seems to be a mix of striking and take downs.

Icebox Okunnu (5-0), Lightweight fighter from Sunderland, not many black guys with Sunderland accents, I should know I'm from Sunderland! Very atheltic, creative striker who mixes things up well, can KO you or sub you.

Eddie Ng (7-1), Usually listed as a Hong Kong fighter but you'd never tell with that North-East accent, recently rejected a call from the UFC for their last Asian event - seems forever improving and will eventually join the UFC I'm sure, well-rounded.

I'd also say Danny Roberts but his last performance speaks volumes anyway.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

*Michael "Venom" Page* will fight on Bellator's inaugural pay-per-view tonight! Also *Oli Thompson* and *Jefferson George* will fight on KSW's card in Poland!


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Ian Entwistle has signed with the UFC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

AlanS said:


> Ian Entwistle has signed with the UFC.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yep, he will face New Zealand's Dan Hooker (10-4) on the Te Huna-Marquardt card.



Other news:

Cage Warriors have signed a deal to show highlights on Channel 4, it will kick in around CW #70ish

Oli Thompson and Jefferson George both lose UD's in KSW.

MVP gets a spectacular KO in Bellator.

KSW announce they intend to do a show in London in 2015.



Also: Watch out for M4TC this weekend, there's alot of relevant UK fights happening.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Cage Warriors signed a deal with Channel 4 in the uk. Freakin awesome news.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

CupCake said:


> James Thompson has also been confirmed as signing


And takes on Eric Prindle at Bellator 121!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.livestream.com/made4thecage

Made 4 The Cage #14

I can't promise the stream will be good quality but there are some decent regional level fights on tonight

Fight Card:

Heavyweight
James Mulheron (5-0): #3 ranked UK Heavyweight
Neil Wain (13-3): Best known for fighting against Shane Carwin at UFC 89.

Lightweight
Martin Delaney (8-0): Undefeated Scottish LW looking to move to one of the bigger orgs after a win here.
Kyle Redfearn (6-5): His record doesn't tell the whole story, he can win here.

Welterweight
Alan Johnston (6-2): Another Scottish fighter, top 10 UK WW.
Craig Turner (6-0): Undefeated, ranked under his opponent but only by a few places.

Bantamweight
Icebox Okunnu (5-0): Exciting fighter who splits his training between local gyms and Alliance MMA with Ross Pearson.
Mark Platts (10-10): As his record suggest he is an experienced fighter but not top level, should be a good test for Icebox.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Turner & Mulheron won, not sure about the rest as the stream wasn't the best. The Mulheron fight was horrible. He won by UD.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Norman Parke added to the UFC Dublin card.. good move!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Bad weekend for UK fighters, all four of them lost!

This weekend coming has CWFC and BAMMA events so plenty of updates coming!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA have announced that BAMMA Fight Night 2 will take place on August 2nd in Liverpool, headline will be Lee Chadwick vs Ion Pascu.

BAMMA schedule looks like this:

Fight Night 1 (Southampton) - Tomorrow, 7th June
Fight Night 2 (Liverpool) - 2nd August
BAMMA 16 - 13th September


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Irish Bantamweight Paddy Holohan(9-0) signs with the UFC and will take on Josh Sampo in Dublin.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Tom "KONG"Watson Vs. (Newly signed) Sam Alvey announced for UFC FN47


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cathal Pendred (13-2) - UFC (vs. Mike King, 5-0)

Added to UFC Dublin.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Scott Askham (12-0) signs with the UFC.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

WooHoo. Go Scott!! Great signing for the UFC as sad as I am to see him go, but the MWs there have an all new problem to negotiate


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Haha I was just gonna post about Askham you guys are too quick!!

Scott could do well imo. He is very rangey and awkward to fight and has shown to be well rounded.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

*James Mulheron (6-0) vs. Mark Godbeer (8-2)* - Is the new headliner for M4TC in August as Ryan Scope is injured, Mulheron is currently the #1 ranked UK HW and Mark Godbeer has fought for Bellator and BAMMA in the past.

Added a couple of Bellator fights among others aswell.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nooooooo I wanted Scope vs Gahadza bad


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Nooooooo I wanted Scope vs Gahadza bad


I feel your pain.






Watch between *13:15-13:35*, that's Ross Pearson talking about Ryan Scope on Wednesday.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Andy Craven Vs. Andy Green & Jamie Reynolds Vs. Greg Severs added on the BAMMA Fight Night 2 lineup http://bamma.com/news/2014/06/27/craven-green-reynolds-severs-added-to-bamma-fight-night-2


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

3 more added to BFN 2

Rany Saadeh Vs. jody Collins - BAMMA Flyweight World Title (Co-Main Event)

Steve 'Taz' McCombe Vs. Pietro "Pitbull" Menga (FlyW)

Andy 'Lions Paw' De-Vent Vs. Conor 'Da Crook' Crooke (MW)


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Upcoming domestic Schedule:

12-Jul: Total Combat #59
12-Jul: Fury MMA #11
19-Jul: UFC FN Dublin
02-Aug: BAMMA FN #2
09-Aug: Fight UK MMA: Heavyweights
16-Aug: CWFC #70
23-Aug: CWFC ?
23-Aug: M4TC #15
06-Sep: UCMMA #40
06-Sep: Fusion FC #13
13-Sep: BAMMA #16
13-Sep: CWFC ?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Not exactly related to uk mma now, but just recently looked up Ross Pointon. Man he took a nosedive these last 3yrs. He looked amazing heel hooking Ross Mason, like he finally fully rounded out his game. Then it all went pear-shaped. I miss him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

AlanS said:


> Not exactly related to uk mma now, but just recently looked up Ross Pointon. Man he took a nosedive these last 3yrs. He looked amazing heel hooking Ross Mason, like he finally fully rounded out his game. Then it all went pear-shaped. I miss him.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's amazing to think he was actually a LHW when you see him at WW. As a fighter he had big power but lacked a big heart, alot of times he would wilt fast after a painful strike.

Cage Warriors have tied down Nicolas Dalby, Danny Roberts, Ronnie Mann and Alex Enlund (and some others) to long term exclusive deals.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

CWFC have an amazing roster right now. So many more amazing matchups available than any other roster in any other organization...apart from BAMMA, who're awesome too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

AlanS said:


> CWFC have an amazing roster right now. So many more amazing matchups available than any other roster in any other organization.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey don't say that too loud, BAMMA guy might hear!


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Amended 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

When you say tied them down, considering they are all signed to CWs management firm Intensiti it's hardly surprising.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> When you say tied them down, considering they are all signed to CWs management firm Intensiti it's hardly surprising.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Do BAMMA have a similar affiliated management company?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

No.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


They should probably consider that..


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

when is Liam Mcgeary's semi final fight anyone know


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> when is Liam Mcgeary's semi final fight anyone know


It's updated on the first post mate!

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Tom "Firekid" DuQuesnoy Vs. Ashleigh "Cruiser" Grimshaw for the BAMMA World Featherweight Title & Leon "Rocky" Edwards Vs Shaun "The Disgrace" Taylor for the BAMMA Lonsdale British Welterweight TItle added to BAMMA 16 Lineup


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Tom DuQuesnoy will seriously f**k Grimshaw up. Taylor vs Edwards should be very competitive though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Grimshaw has been very impressive lately so he's definitely a worthy opponent, I agree though that DuQuesnoy will give him a good pasting. Logical and great fight BAMMA.

EDIT:: Also added Cage Warriors relevant fights (so far) from their next event including Andrew Fisher's debut!


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Sad news.

Dave Legeno has passed away age 50. Sherdog reported his body was found by a hiking group in a remote wash below Manly Beacon, west of Zibriskie Point in the desert.

Looks like his death was related to heat issues.

Anyone who followed Cage Rage knows what a great fighter he was. Wins include Herb Dean, Dan Severn and Kimo Leopoldo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

AlanS said:


> Sad news.
> 
> Dave Legeno has passed away age 50. Sherdog reported his body was found by a hiking group in a remote wash below Manly Beacon, west of Zibriskie Point in the desert.
> 
> ...







Best promo ever?

RIP.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Che Mills-Jack Marshman to headline CW #72

:thumbsup:

Noyce!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Marshman probably takes it! Remember not too long ago when Rogan was trying to convince us that Che could beat Rory Mac!!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Marshman probably takes it! Remember not too long ago when Rogan was trying to convince us that Che could beat Rory Mac!!


Hmm, not sure I think Che has him everywhere.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Marshman will come In a lot bigger than che, he hits hard and has the superior ground game imo. He'll have to fight smart but I think he can grind it out.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Whoops double post


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I think Marshman is a fat guy who doesn't cut weight like a UFC fighter, meaning he diets down to 185 and doesn't put weight back on in time for re-entering the cage.










I read that Che walks around at 190 so probably will be the smaller man, but I expect he will be far more athletic and explosive than Marshman.










As for the fight, Marshman is not what I'd call a smart fighter, he's been KO'd twice (Pascu, Azaitar) by fighters who were technically well behind him but were able to land the right punch at the right moment. I'd also say neither have _great_ cardio or submission games (both won their last fight by sub however), it can of course go either way but I'm going for Mills by TKO, possibly knees from the clinch and then punches probably in the third round when they're both tired.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

McGeary continues to look like a star. The combination punching he showed at bellator 122 was phenomenal. Win the tournament next and start knocking off the legends!!


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Linton Vassell also looked unstoppable, impressive and unbeaten in 4 years.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah no doubt. UFC have no shortage of exciting guys to look at for their next trip to the UK. Ryan scope, Liam McGeary, Denton Vassell, Walter Gahadza all very solid.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://wombatsports.wordpress.com/2014/08/04/the-mrs-wmma-and-wboxing-news-results-august-4/



> Cage Warriors has announced three female bouts for their upcoming cards.
> 
> Undefeated featherweight Pannie Kianzad (5-0) will make her Cage Warriors debut as she faces Alexandra Buch (8-3) in what will be an important match in the 145 rankings on August 22nd in Amman, Jordan. Kianzad is ranked #3 in the Unified rankings and a win could solidify her as a top contender for what could be a vacant InvictaFC 145 title. Buch is looking to crack the top 10 and make her way to the top of the ladder.
> 
> ...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmao, just reading CupCake's post, I thought "Oh yeah, I wonder if that girl who looked amazing on Cage Warrior's Super Saturday card has fought since".

*UFC on Fox 12 - Lawler Vs Brown*
Joanna Jedrzejczyk defeats Juliana de Lima Carneiro

Well how did I miss that? lol


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The lame UFC stuck her on Fightpass...that's how


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Watching the fight now. Her striking's looking awesome. Even though she's not doing it now, you can tell she has the ability to finish a fight (like she did to Rosi).

Joanna Jedrzejczky Vs Joanne Calderwood for the Woman's Strawweight Title............


Check me out getting all excited about WMMA 

Just watched this interview with Joanne. Man I feel the pain she's going through with that accent. Having to pronounce your Ts on words like "Scotland", if you're from Scotland, is like the hardest thing in he world. Poor girl's career is going to be doing this struggled accent.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soxBTlo8oM4


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

The conversion is underway


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I thought it was an STI.......IT'S A VAGINA!!!!!!!! :O:O:O

Lmao

Now I'm watching the Behind the Octagon edition on here. The woman's going around showing people pictures of her asking if they know her. Next time one of these people see her walking around they'll be like "That's the girl that the police were looking for" lmao.

Showing off the broken window on her flat to make it look like a rough area. A broken window is like a house warming gift in Glasgow.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Did you guys hear about the Cage Warriors bounty thing?

Apparently, if you finish a fight with one of the 10 most rare finishes (according to them) you get an extra 2k bonus.

The finishes are:-

Head kick knockout
Twister, knee bar
Heel hook
Gogoplata
Flying knee knockout
Superman punch knockout
Knockout in less than 60 seconds
Spinning knockout
Slam knockout.

I imagine if you pull off something like an Omoplata or Peruvian Neck Tie, they'd give you the money for that as well.


Innovative idea. Cage Warriors is actually fairly amazing (hope BAMMA UK Guy doesnt see this ). Not only does Cage Warriors put on a crazy amount of cards, they break ground in some really original places across Europe and the Middle East, in addition to having by an absolute landslide the best European fighters on the market.

I reckon Cage Warriors' best thing is that they embrace the UFC's influence. Their starting video says that they have produced some of the best fighters in the world, showing some younger shots of guys like Bisping, Bigfoot Silva and Conor McGregor.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been lazy and haven't updated the first page in weeks, I'll try and find time to get it done this weekend.

I agree about Cage Warriors though, for me they're globally probably the number 5 promotion at the moment.. fantastic roster, loads of big fights, loads of events etc


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah it's a fight between Cage Warriors, Invicta and World Series of Fighting for the last spots imo.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

All I'll say is LOL. I'll leave it at that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> All I'll say is LOL. I'll leave it at that.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I'd expect you to say that as it's your job though :thumbsup:

BAMMA have a great back catalogue and almost all of your events have been choc with great fights and big names. I still think card versus card BAMMA do better cards than CW, but due to the frequency of CW events you tend to get more of a feel for the promotion as a progressing/moving league of fighters rather than just big one off events (like BAMMA), hopefully with more Fight Nights BAMMA can go in a similar direction.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Tom Duqenois Vs Grimshaw (Is that is?) is the best fight happening in the UK in a long ass time.

But I enjoy Cage Warriors a fair bit more for a good few reasons (one of which is that it's frequent and I can watch it on TV every time).


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully we'll see more events from BAMMA, I do genuinely love the events, but Channel 5 in the UK are hardly getting the org. across 

Pull your finger out Channel 5 WTF???!!!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Tom Duqenois Vs Grimshaw (Is that is?) is the best fight happening in the UK in a long ass time.
> 
> But I enjoy Cage Warriors a fair bit more for a good few reasons (one of which is that it's frequent and I can watch it on TV every time).


Agree about the streaming of Fight Nights, BAMMA Guy I know you said it'd cost you around 6K before, but even a stream without commentary would be fine, I can't imagine M4TC pay much for that!



CupCake said:


> Hopefully we'll see more events from BAMMA, I do genuinely love the events, but Channel 5 in the UK are hardly getting the org. across
> 
> Pull your finger out Channel 5 WTF???!!!


Channel 5 deal ended a couple of events ago  hopefully they can sort something out sooner or later.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

You serious gazh?

Talk about a wasted oppertunity on Channel 5's part, they really slipped up there.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In Ireland you can only get Channel 5 in "Other Channels" and can't record, which was a bit of a nightmare regardless.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

CupCake said:


> You serious gazh?
> 
> Talk about a wasted oppertunity on Channel 5's part, they really slipped up there.


Yep, hopefully BAMMA will be back with them or someone similar soon.

The Cage Warriors deal with Channel 4 is just highlights at daft o'clock aswell.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I thought that would be the treatment CWFC would've got.

No one in the UK will ever commit to showing MMA in a "Prime Time" slot.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

The channel 5 deal was prime time Sat night and live. Oh and we will have news on the TV front fairly shortly..


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It was mostly on 5* and I was more referring to on a regular basis, like Boxing in the 80's (according to my Dad)...

...anywho, hope there's another TV deal in the pipeline  (one us Freeview viewers could get?)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To be fair to Channel 4, they only show KOTV at the same time and I imagine it'd be racking in a lot more viewers than Cage Warriors does. Channel 4 does some of the highest numbers in UK terrestrial TV consistently, so committing 2 hours primetime to MMA would be too much.

Whether you prefer Cage Warriors or BAMMA, I'm sure we can all agree on one thing:- UCMMA is absolutely abysmal.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Upcoming UK Fights:

Robert Whiteford vs Denis Siver (04-Oct)
Scott Askham vs Magnus Cedenblad (04-Oct)
Michael Page vs Nah-Shon Burrell (10-Oct)
Brendan Loughnane vs Ali MacLean (18-Oct)
Steven Ray vs Curt Warburton (01-Nov)
Michael Bisping vs Luke Rockhold (08-Nov)
Norman Parke vs Diego Sanchez (15-Nov)
John Maguire vs Brad Wheeler (15-Nov)
Luke Barnett vs Roger Navaez (22-Nov)


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nan-Shon Burrell is a good step up for Michael Page. 

Some big fights for the UK guys coming up. Looking forqrd to seeing Askham in the UFC. And going to Sydney so gonna be seeing Bisping live for the first time since the Lang fight.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

saw on facebook that Bamma have signed Walter Gahadza. 

Great signing Bamma Guy! :thumbsup:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

So Linton Vassell gets a crack at becoming the first UK champion in a major promotion.

He is fighting Emanuel Newton st Bellator 131!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Linton Vassell - 3-0 in Bellator. 2 stoppages 1 decision.

Liam McGeary - 6-0 in Bellator, 6 stoppages (4 tko/ko, 2 sub), tournament winner, undefeated.


Makes sense that Vassell gets the shot first???


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Linton Vassell - 3-0 in Bellator. 2 stoppages 1 decision.
> 
> Liam McGeary - 6-0 in Bellator, 6 stoppages (4 tko/ko, 2 sub), tournament winner, undefeated.
> 
> ...


It makes sense if you want the title on McGeary longterm. Say (And I believe he will) Vassell beats Newton, not only does that set up a all UK title fight to help Bellator with their Spike TV launch in the UK, but you then give McGeary the best chance of winning by having him fight Vassell who I think he beats easier than Newton.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

But if you believe Vassell will beat Newton then you have to think McGeary destroys him. They could have easily done McGeary Vs Newton and then McGeary Vs Vassell.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Winning a title is more exciting than someone defending it on a debut programme.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd guess its more to do with timings. 

I see Martin Stapleton Vs Jeremy Petely has been added to the next BAMMA card. 

I had such high hopes for Stapleton in bellator. Shame it never happened for him over there, think he gets back on track against Petely.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Winning a title is more exciting than someone defending it on a debut programme.


The number 1 contender fighting the champion is the best thing they can do. This "planning for the future" bullshit is how companies end up with McGeary getting beat out of no where and the company having someone no one cares about with the title.



edlavis88 said:


> I'd guess its more to do with timings.


McGeary has no fight and just won the Bellator tournament in a card either very close to the Newton card or maybe even the undercard of the Newton fight. No better timing.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

The other possibility is that Newton may have turned down McGeary..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You reckon he'd do that? I'm only saying this because McGeary is obviously a beast and has done more than enough to prove himself as the #1 contender in Bellator. I'm excited about the idea of him fighting the likes of Rampage and Tito.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Since having worked in the 'industry' it happens a whole lot more than people realise. Trying to protect records, wanting only the big pay days etc. I could believe he did although Im not suggesting he has.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn Vassell gassed. He was dominant early on. 

That gives me even more confidence that McGeary will smash Newton.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Since having worked in the 'industry' it happens a whole lot more than people realise. Trying to protect records, wanting only the big pay days etc. I could believe he did although Im not suggesting he has.


Must be harsh. You probably have a few years on me so your MMA generation would be like Chuck and Wanderlei, so it must be hard seeing some talented kids who care more about their hair and record then fighting.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UPDATE::

Jimi Manuwa Vs. Jan Blachowicz [11-April]
Joanna Calderwood Vs. Maryna Moroz [11-April]
Aisling Daly Vs. Claudia Galheda [11-April]
Leon Edwards Vs. Seth Baczynski [11-April]
Michael Bisping Vs. CB Dollaway [25-April]
Brad Scott Vs. Dylan Andrews [10-May]
Luke Barnatt Vs. Mark Munoz [16-May]
Cathal Pendred Vs. Augusto Montano [13-June]
Conor McGregor Vs Jose Aldo [11-July]


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

YEAAAAH! Had to deal with everyone insulting me in Ireland after the vote, well fk you Ireland, your fighters are now from the UK!!!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> YEAAAAH! Had to deal with everyone insulting me in Ireland after the vote, well fk you Ireland, your fighters are now from the UK!!!


About a year late mate, clearly says UK and Ireland on the first post.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

10 pages in and you expect the first post to be read more than the thread title?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 10 pages in and you expect the first post to be read more than the thread title?


10 pages in and multiple posts by yourself and i'd expect you to know your shit but youre scottish so probs wasted on buckfast. Nee botha.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

15 quid for a bottle of Bucky in Ireland now. Same down in Cork?

Wasn't a diss at you anyways ya fanny. Was just an insult to the Irish and their inability to not be British. "What team do you support, Shamrock Rovers aye? No? Oh ManU? Aye Tiocfaidh ár lá".


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 15 quid for a bottle of Bucky in Ireland now. Same down in Cork?
> 
> Wasn't a diss at you anyways ya fanny. Was just an insult to the Irish and their inability to not be British. "What team do you support, Shamrock Rovers aye? No? Oh ManU? Aye Tiocfaidh ár lá".


How much?! It was like a 4 quid or something last time I lived in Ayr, mind you even that was too expensive for that pish.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never drank it but the price of alcohol in Ireland is a joke anyway, the regular cost of a pint here is between 4.50-5 Euro.

I've a mate back home who's into his Whisky so went to buy him a bottle of Jamesons as I live in the town where they distill it, priced it up at 23 Euro so rang me mam back home and asked her to price it up in the local supermarket... she could get it for £14.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

gazh said:


> I've never drank it but the price of alcohol in Ireland is a joke anyway, the regular cost of a pint here is between 4.50-5 Euro.
> 
> I've a mate back home who's into his Whisky so went to buy him a bottle of Jamesons as I live in the town where they distill it, priced it up at 23 Euro so rang me mam back home and asked her to price it up in the local supermarket... she could get it for £14.


£14 is roughly 20 euros, so it's not that big of a difference.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Leed said:


> £14 is roughly 20 euros, so it's not that big of a difference.


Yeah but you have to consider that Jamesons whisky is distilled 5 minutes from my front door, to get it to my hometown in England you have to ship it to a foreign country paying transport and any taxes and VAT.

Imagine buying a product made in your town which costs less in England despite the shipping and tax?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

In Centra it's 4 cans of Dutch for €4 so not too bad


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Good news!

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Rob-Sinclair-17551

Rob Sinclair is finally set for his Bellator debut!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Random old News:

*Cage Warriors CEO Graham Boylan left a few months ago since then the promotion have more or less disappeared.

*Welsh striker John Phillips won two fights in one night back in March after a 2 year hiatus.
http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/John-Phillips-13470

*BAMMA put on Mark Godbeer-Paul Taylor (13th June) to see which of these is among the UKs top HWs.

*Former BAMMA champ Scott Askham has his second UFC fight (20th June) in Berlin.

* Tri-Star based Tom Breese signs with the UFC and has a fight booked (30th May).

*Keep your eye on 4-0 205er Jamie Sloan.

*Keep your eye on 5-0 170er Bill Beaumont.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I like your post too.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Not sure if i got trolled or not?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cage Warriors are back and now under the ownership of Graham Boylan, incase you missed it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

There was a post that got deleted in there.

Yeah delighted Cage Warriors got a new owner, but I'm hoping they don't change the name. So bullshit that it all happened right when CW was looking so good. Fresh off of McGregor and Joanna and they'd have probably got another fight out of Duffy as well had they not went away. Stevie Ray was fighting for them as well I believe. A shame. If anything, I'd probably prefer a COMPLETE rebrand. As in having Graham start a new organisation with the same ideals.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> There was a post that got deleted in there.
> 
> Yeah delighted Cage Warriors got a new owner, but I'm hoping they don't change the name. So bullshit that it all happened right when CW was looking so good. Fresh off of McGregor and Joanna and they'd have probably got another fight out of Duffy as well had they not went away. Stevie Ray was fighting for them as well I believe. A shame. If anything, I'd probably prefer a COMPLETE rebrand. As in having Graham start a new organisation with the same ideals.


What if they called it Rage Warriors and merged with UCMMA?

:thumbsdown:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I really think that we need to see more Ultimate Ball on TV.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

BAMMA 22 will have the final bout added to the lineup this afternoon, I'll add the BAMMA 22 post then.

DuQuesnoy Vs. Loughnane for the BAMMA Featherweight Title in the Main Event on Sept 19th.

First ever BAMMA event in Ireland (Dublin 3Arena)

First Ever Women's bouts announced! (Catherine Costigan Vs. Simona Soukopova & Sinead Kavanagh Vs. Hatice Ozyurt)

There will be 21 fights in total on the event!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Wonder if BAMMA will be re-signing Tom Watson who went 2-5 in the UFC last night?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Would be his best option I think. I don't know if WSOF or Bellator would make a play for him. And even thought they're back under new management, I doubt CageWarriors have much of a roster now (from what I can see from their non-updated website) to draw Watson over.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Watson will likely retire from active competition. Ditto Brad Pickett after UFC London in Feb.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope you're wrong.

Luke Barnatt signs with an Italian MMA promotion

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/8/1...s-with-italian-based-venator-fc-will-debut-in


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not even joking but I'd like to see Alex Reid Vs Tom Watson 2. Fight was cracking and was one of the first toe to toe wars I saw in MMA.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

List of undefeated UK+I fighters, have I missed anybody?

Walter Gahadza (14-0)
Darren Till, 170 (13-0)
Brett Johns, 135 (12-0)
Pietro Menga, 125 (12-0)
Liam McGeary, 205 (11-0)
Tom Breese, 170 (8-0)
Michael Page, 170 (8-0)
Ryan Scope, 170 (8-0)
Mark Diakese, 155 (8-0)
Paul Craig, 205 (7-0)
Sam Boult, 170 (7-0)
Dean Garnett, 135 (7-0)
Chris Miah, 125 (7-0)
Andrew Clamp, 205 (6-0)
Bill Beaumont, 170 (6-0)
Lewis Monarch, 155 (6-0)
Ed Arthur, 135 (6-0)
Chris Thirkell, 170 (5-0)
Daniel Crawford, 145 (5-0)
Sam Creasey, 125 (5-0)
Tony Mustard, 265 (4-0)
Darren Stewart, 205 (4-0)
Adam Proctor, 170 (4-0)


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

gazh said:


> List of undefeated UK+I fighters, have I missed anybody?
> 
> Walter Gahadza (14-0)
> Darren Till, 170 (13-0)
> ...


Who do you think is the best prospect out of that list? Discounting McGeary and Page?

Is Gahadza even still an active fighter? he was one of my top prospects a few years back but doesnt look like he's fought in over 18 months!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Who do you think is the best prospect out of that list? Discounting McGeary and Page?
> 
> Is Gahadza even still an active fighter? he was one of my top prospects a few years back but doesnt look like he's fought in over 18 months!


Probably Darren Till or Tom Breese (both fight this weekend) but all the guys that are 8-0 and above are very good.

Yeah Gahadza has been injured plus other factors (isn't getting paid enough, nobody wants to fight him), similar story with Scope who just seems to have missed his boat massively and is content to go on the lash instead of train, it turns out he is very injury prone and possibly is not cut out for the top end of MMA which is tragic given the plaudits he's had from Ross Pearson and other.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Been a while so thought i'd post some of the latest and not so latest news:

Oli Thompson had a great 2015 going 5-0 including a fairly high profile tournament win in Japan. Bellator beckons?

Ksw held their first UK event in October, UK fighters going 3-1 on the card.

BAMMA ended their most active year to date (6 shows) with a successful 'night of champions' card in November. They already have two shows ready in 2016 so more of the same please BAMMA!

Bisping finally gets to fight Anderson Silva!

CW come back, no dates yet.

Overall looking at the UK rankings we have a swell of talented fighters at 155 and 170, looking forward to see how their 2016 turns out.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5D64996651008[/MEDIA]


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@gazh, how could you not have informed us all that the GOAT of UK MMA is making his long awaited return to the cage and has just signed to Bellator?

*Alex Reid* joins current MMA icons Kimbo Slice, James Thompson and Josh Koscheck at Bellator London on July 16th at the sprite young age of 40 with an impressive pro record of 10-9. @BAMMA UK Guy how did you possibly let this one slip through your fingers?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @gazh, how could you not have informed us all that the GOAT of UK MMA is making his long awaited return to the cage and has just signed to Bellator?
> 
> *Alex Reid* joins current MMA icons Kimbo Slice, James Thompson and Josh Koscheck at Bellator London on July 16th at the sprite young age of 40 with an impressive pro record of 10-9. @BAMMA UK Guy* how did you possibly let this one slip through your fingers*?


Come on! Who really wants to acknowledge this is really happening? Maybe if we just ignore the situation it will go away?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Come on! Who really wants to acknowledge this is really happening? Maybe if we just ignore the situation it will go away?


I just specifically remember suggesting a fight a few years ago and BAMMA UK Guy gave off a real impression of "Fk Alex Reid" about his response 

Yeah absolutely ridiculous. I wouldn't even condemn a UK org for putting him on a show, as long as he wasn't a big attraction. He's not the worst fighter on the planet and there's worse rookies on some regional shows. But BELLATOR? Coker's getting worse man. He'll be promoting War Machine Vs Josh Grispi by the year's end.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Wonder if they give him a proper fighter or a 0-2 guy?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Wonder if they give him a proper fighter or a 0-2 guy?


No fight arranged yet. A proper fight for him to be fair is like a 5-6 guy or something. Bellator does a lot of undercards with those.

You're the lad who followed me on NewsHub I presume?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Maybe a Leeroy Barnes (14-15) type, would be a war of chins that he could conceivably win.

Yes mate that's me: https://twitter.com/UKMMAGURU


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Alright I suppose for one I'll follow someone back (on twitter which I never use and NH)


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good for Alex Reid. He brought some notoriety to MMA in the UK way before anyone cared. If he wants to fight let him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

edlavis88 said:


> Good for Alex Reid. He brought some notoriety to MMA in the UK way before anyone cared. If he wants to fight let him.


Did he? He was unknown to most people in the world, even a lot of MMA fans. He shagged Jordan and got on BB. He then had a fight with Tom Kong which was amazing. Then no one cares after that. He even did a TV show training for a fight that never happened.

If Alex Reid was popular in the UK in MMA, he'd have done MUUUUUUUUCH more damage than good with the Bad Arse Barrett fiasco. Thank god he wasn't a star then though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I do feel a bit sorry for Alex Reid. Way back when he was our top prospect and the UFC was sniffing around, he was 6-0 with 5 stoppages he then went on to fight the very best available to him: Mark Weir, Dave Menne, Jorge Rivera, Tony Fryklund, Ninja Rua and came out with an 8-8 record.. bear in mind these fights were 10 years ago. By conventional logic my brain tells me he should be an absolute legend of British MMA on par with Bisping or Hardy.. but in reality he's belittled and most dislike him. Kind of tragic really.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Robert Whiteford has been cut from the UFC.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Shame, but when they cut Lucas Martins the writing was on the wall.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Norwegian 185er and CWFC champ Jack Hermansson (13-2) signs with the UFC, amazing turn around for a man who went 0-2 in Bellator just a couple of years ago.

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Jack-Hermansson-61146


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice signing. I'm not 100% that he is UFC ready but will still be excited to watch his non UK MMA self fight 


EDIT: Plus he retweeted my Cage Warriors previews so he's got e on side.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Nice signing. I'm not 100% that he is UFC ready but will still be* excited to watch his non UK MMA self fight*
> 
> 
> EDIT: Plus he retweeted my Cage Warriors previews so he's got e on side.


Knew I'd be pulled on this. I guess as a CW champ I thought it was notable for this thread, plus am I **** creating a "Norwegian MMA" thread.

:thumbsup:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very good signing, will be interesting what improvements he's made from his last shot on a big show.

What with Cage Warriors signing the deal to be shown on UFC fight pass i'd look for a lot more of their guys to get a crack. Alex Enlund would be the next logical signing good win streak and wins over UFC and WEC vets in there too.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good Cage Warriors card tonight.

Another win or 2 for Jack Marshman andi'll be happy to see him get a call from Bellator or the UFC. Still a bit sloppy but he's on a good run and has never had a boring fight.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Micheal Bisping just became Champion of the world.

Someone please lock this thread and put it into the archives.

:thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Btw did Cage Warriors work on Fight Pass? Every stream I found said "EFN is in the books, Cage Warriors starting soon" but it never started. I had it on Setanta which was sound.

Bizarre finish to that Marshman fight. Clear tap...but from a side control guillotine? Ehhhh


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Btw did Cage Warriors work on Fight Pass? Every stream I found said "EFN is in the books, Cage Warriors starting soon" but it never started. I had it on Setanta which was sound.
> 
> Bizarre finish to that Marshman fight. Clear tap...but from a side control guillotine? Ehhhh


I found it but had the same problem as you initially, used cricfree in the end.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> I found it but had the same problem as you initially, used cricfree in the end.


circfree still had nothing via it's Fight Pass link. I switched to Setanta links and they were fine. Only caught the last 2 fights though. Have the Setanta one recorded all the same so can watch the rest later.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Been a while since I've done this, upcoming fights:

07-JUL
UFC FN 90 - JOSEPH DUFFY vs. Mitch Clarke

08-JUL
TUF 23 Finale - ROSS PEARSON vs. Will Brooks
CWFC77 - JACK MARSHMAN vs. Chistopher Jacquelin
CWFC77 - CHRIS FISHGOLD vs. Adam Boussif
CWFC77 - PADDY PIMBLETT vs. Teddy Violet
CWFC77 - DARREN STEWART vs. Boubacar Balde

15-JUL
EFC51 - DANIEL HENRY vs. Barend Nienaber

16-JUL
Bellator158 - PAUL DALEY vs. Douglas Lima
Bellator158 - MVP vs. Evangelista Cyborg
Bellator158 - LINTON VASSELL vs. Francis Carmont
Bellator158 - OLI THOMPSON vs. Matt Mitrione
Bellator158 - PIETRO MENGA vs. SPENCER HEWITT
Bellator158 - JACK MASON vs. JASON RADCLIFFE
Bellator158 - DANNY MITCHELL vs. CJ MEEKS
Bellator158 - LEE CHADWICK vs. MIKE SHIPMAN

20-AUG
UFC202 - CONOR MCGREGOR vs. Nate Diaz

03-SEP
UFC FN HAMBURG - SCOTT ASKHAM vs. Jack Hermansson
UFC FN HAMBURG - BRAD PICKETT vs. Enrique Briones

10-SEP
BAMMA26 - PAUL CRAIG vs. CHRIS FIELDS
BAMMA26 - JACK MCGANN vs. PAUL REDMOND


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Jimmy Wallhead finally signs with the UFC as a late replacement for Emil Meek at UFC Hamburg! Off to post this in the UFC forum! Woohoo!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

9-0 lightweight Marc Diakiese signs with the UFC.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.cagewarriors.com/news/article/bt_sport_and_cage_warriors_join_forces

Cage Warriors events will now show on BT Sports moving forward, hopefully they'll get a live slot.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello, is anybody out there?

There's a bunch of very nice UK shows/fights coming up in the coming months:

13-AUG: Tanko FC 1
Brendan Loughnane (11-2) vs. Eden Newton (9-4)
Saul Rogers (10-1) vs. Andrew Winner (20-10)

10-SEP: BAMMA 26
http://www.sherdog.com/events/BAMMA-26-Craig-vs-Fields-51819

10-SEP: Cage Warriors 78
http://www.sherdog.com/events/CWFC-78-Cage-Warriors-Fighting-Championship-78-54473

01-OCT ACB Glasgow
Robert Whiteford, Norman Parke, Mike Wilkinson, Ryan Scope, Saul Rogers etc
http://www.sherdog.com/events/ACB-47-Braveheart-54669


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Just asked my bro if he's up for the ACB card. Cracking line up.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Just asked my bro if he's up for the ACB card. Cracking line up.


Really fancy UFC Manchester.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> Really fancy UFC Manchester.


UFC is megabucks though is it not? Best tickets I see for ACB is £65.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> UFC is megabucks though is it not? Best tickets I see for ACB is £65.


You're right I'll easy pay double that for UFC tickets in 'decent' seats. Just with Bisping being champion and all that, this is probably the only time we'll get to see him over here with the belt plus he's not far from retirement anyway he may not fight here again at all.

If you ever intend to go to a live UFC this has to be the one.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> You're right I'll easy pay double that for UFC tickets in 'decent' seats. Just with Bisping being champion and all that, this is probably the only time we'll get to see him over here with the belt plus he's not far from retirement anyway he may not fight here again at all.
> 
> If you ever intend to go to a live UFC this has to be the one.


Aye true. With uni I doubt I'll be in a spot to reach that amount of cash though.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Norman Parke's ACB opponent will be Andrew Fisher (14-7) who has fought for Bellator and CWFC, good fight. This card is turning out so good it probably deserves it's own thread closer to time.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Upcoming Events:

NOV-12: Cage Warriors Unplugged (Paddy Pimblett, Chris Fishgold, Che Mills etc)
NOV-19: UFC FN 99 - Belfast (Mousasi, Pearson etc)
DEC-16: Bellator 169/BAMMA 27 (King Mo, Tom Duquesnoy etc)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Really really fancied that BAMMA/Bellator card but I've been asked if I want to go to Ibiza or Amsterdam over Easter Break by my best mate, and Amsterdam for this scary as fk looking Dominator festival in Amsterdam in June by uni mates, so all of my money will be going to doing some shit like that instead 

Seriously though, how the fk has Tom Duquesnoy not been signed yet? I had him in my sig right next to Conor McGregor after the Buchinger fight. Now Conor's headlining the biggest MMA event in history and Tom's in the same promotion, still undefeated since.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Really really fancied that BAMMA/Bellator card but I've been asked if I want to go to Ibiza or Amsterdam over Easter Break by my best mate, and Amsterdam for this scary as fk looking Dominator festival in Amsterdam in June by uni mates, so all of my money will be going to doing some shit like that instead
> 
> Seriously though, how the fk has Tom Duquesnoy not been signed yet? I had him in my sig right next to Conor McGregor after the Buchinger fight. Now Conor's headlining the biggest MMA event in history and Tom's in the same promotion, still undefeated since.


I believe Duquesnoy had fielded good offers from Bellator and the UFC but fancies the former, still he's looking for a nice starting contract 50K+ and is willing to wait a little longer for it, he'll be a two weight champion after beating Philpott and he could go for a 125 or 155 belt in BAMMA after just to make a point.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

UKMMAGURU said:


> I believe Duquesnoy had fielded good offers from Bellator and the UFC but fancies the former, still he's looking for a nice starting contract 50K+ and is willing to wait a little longer for it, he'll be a two weight champion after beating Philpott and he could go for a 125 or 155 belt in BAMMA after just to make a point.


Is that an actual thing or a guess? I haven't seen that before if it's real. Probably a genius idea. He knows what weight class he's in and he knows that if he keeps padding his record, building a reputation and most importantly winning fights, UFC will eventually come knocking offering what he wants. It's a risk of course but if he's confident enough, a single 50/50 win in UFC would be more money than 3 wins at 15/15.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Is that an actual thing or a guess? I haven't seen that before if it's real. Probably a genius idea. He knows what weight class he's in and he knows that if he keeps padding his record, building a reputation and most importantly winning fights, UFC will eventually come knocking offering what he wants. It's a risk of course but if he's confident enough, a single 50/50 win in UFC would be more money than 3 wins at 15/15.


No it's real, I'm guessing with the numbers ofcourse but he wouldn't be the first to hold off on the UFC, he trains out of Jacksons who will be well versed on dealing with the UFC. This is a great event for him and I wouldn't be surprised to see him sign with Bellator after this.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Would annoy me if he signs with Bellator. I don't see him beating the very top at UFC but he'd have a good fking crack at it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

If this card came to your town, how much would you be willing to pay for a ticket? Card is in no order other than weight classes.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Flyweight Bout [125]
Pietro Menga (13-0) vs. Shaj Haque (9-2)

Bantamweight Bout [135]
Shay Walsh (14-4) vs. Vaughan Lee (14-12)

Featherweight Bout [145]
Ivan Buchinger (31-4) vs. James Brum (18-4)

Catchweight Bout [150]
Paddy Pimblett (13-1) vs. Brendan Loughnane (12-2)

Lightweight Bout [155]
Saul Rogers (12-1) vs. Mansour Barnaoui (12-4)

Lightweight Bout [155]
Chris Fishgold (16-1) vs. Martin Svensson (15-6)

Lightweight Bout [155]
Ryan Scope (9-0) vs. Andre Winner (21-11)

Welterweight Bout [170]
Walter Gahadza (16-0) vs. Matt Inman (19-8)

Welterweight Bout [170]
Colin Fletcher (12-7) vs. Che Mills (16-9)

Middleweight Bout [185]
Luke Barnatt (11-3) vs. Andy De Vent (13-10)

Middleweight Bout
Jake Bostwick (18-8) vs. Ion Pascu (14-6)

Light Heavyweight Bout [205]
Stuart Austin (11-3) vs. Max Nunes (17-3)

Light Heavyweight Bout [205]
Brett McDermot (7-4) vs. Karl Moore (7-1)

Heavyweight Bout [265]
Oli Thompson (17-9) vs. James Mulheron (9-1)


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Is anybody out there?

:wink03:

It's Xmas and I fly home tonight to be with family and probably put on 6lbs of bodyweight mostly with Wine, Beer and Turkey.

Anyways, here's a rundown of shit that has happened in the last month-ish:

London-based 205er Darren Stewart made his UFC debut at the recent Bader-Lil Nog Fight Night event in Brazil, he was soundly beating his opponents when a clash of heads occurred, Stewart proceeded to TKO his opponent. Subsequently the Brazilian commission has ruled this a NO CONTEST, you can watch the fight below and make your own mind up.

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/Francimar_Barroso_vs_Darren_Stewart_UFC_Fight_Night_100/10155256

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Around this time Welsh powerhouse John Phillips (http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/John-Phillips-13470) starts a Twitter campaign featuring himself and an old analogue phone (one of those old phones with the rotary dial thingy) with captions about waiting for Dana White's call! We can now confirm after about 3 weeks of intense campaigning he has a UFC contract and will debut in Feb!










-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lightweight Jack McGann moved to 11-3 after a nice KO win for EFN (big eastern European promotion) on FightPass.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cage Warriors announce they will host shows in Ireland in 2017.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

ACB announce they will do a Manchester show in March 2017.

Annouced fights:
Mamed Khalidov VS Luke Barnett
Brendan Loughnane VS Mike Wilkinson (rematch of their TUF Smashes fight)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

UFC vet John Maguire (the gypsy jiu-jitsu guy) fights and loses against Borys Mankowski for the KSW Welterweight Championship. You could argue this is Europe's most prestigious event at the moment.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beastly Birmingham based 185er Yannick Bahati defends his EFC Africa championsip with a dominant win.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marc Diakiese improves to 11-0 (UFC 2-0) by beating Frankie Perez at a recent UFC FN event.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bellator-BAMMA put on their joint show in Dublin; Duquesnoy overcame a good performance from Alan Philpott but showed some gaps in his stand up.

BAMMA announce BAMMA28 for Belfast with a decent headliner - Norman Parke-Paul Redmond

On the same night Brad Pickett lost to Urijah Faber and Scottish light heavyweight Paul Craig won on his UFC debut.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

UFC London in March already has some nice matches made:
Marc Diakiese vs Teemus Packalen
Scott Askham vs Bradley Scott
Arnold Allen vs Makwan Amirkhani

Mickey Gall calls out Dan Hardy, Dan Hardy has a new book coming out in March also ---- and I think that's about it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

UKMMA (or otherwise relevant) Round-up of last 6-7 weeks:

*December:*
Norwegian veteran and European MMA pioneer Joachim Hansen (23-14) retires due to brain injuries aged 37. He was a veteran of Pride, Shooto and DREAM.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joachim_Hansen_(fighter)

*January-February:*
Cody McKenzie fights Bare knuckle boxing in the UK and gets KO'd.





Somerset-based Heavyweight Mark Godbeer to fight Todd Duffee at UFC 209.
Scottish 205er Paul Craig fights Tyson Pedro on the same card (UFC 209).

TUF9 alumni Martin Stapleton requests his release from BAMMA and signs with CWFC.

Tom Duquesnoy FINALLY signs with the UFC.

Sunderland-based promotion M4TC announce Ryan Scope vs. Lew Long; an excellent main event.

Tom Breese announces he is too big for 170 and will fight his next fight at 185.

Michael Bisping loses to Mark Lawrenson on the Football Focus score predictor.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38555870

In a shocking turn of events; pictures of Pride veteran Charles "Krazyhorse" Bennett signing a fight contract with UK upstart TANKO FC surface on Twitter. He ultimately fights Lawrence Fitzpatrick (4-0) and gets subbed at the end of an exciting back-and-forth 1st round.

After being prompted on Twitter Cage Warriors owner Graham Boylan announces he intends ALL belts to be allocated to fighters by then end of 2017: currently CW only have 2 champions.

Featherweight Mike Grundy, who meddled bronze in the 2014 Commonwealth games (freestyle wrestling) signs to fight in Shooto against their Japanese champion Yutaka Saito. He wins.

Welshman John Phillips, who recently signed with the UFC pulls out of his debut in Brazil with an unconfirmed injury.

Paul Daley KO's Brennan Ward for Bellator.

ACB announce that Luke Barnatt will headline their upcoming Manchester card against Mamed Khalidov; A win here surly gets him a recall to the UFC.

ACB, BAMMA and CW all announce strong looking cards for February and March.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## balkanfor (2 mo ago)

that was a great time, i really enjoyed matches forpc.onl minecraft pocket edition pc


----------

